# STUDIO PERFECT FOUNDATION



## danibee73 (May 8, 2005)

i hear it's a happy medium between studio fix (not as dry) & studio tech (not nearly as oily) and it has spf 15.  i read somewhere that it's made in japan.  anybody ever used it?  anybody know how i can get this?  it's not on the mac site or on ebay.  help!!!!


----------



## SOLO x STAR (May 8, 2005)

I've never heard of it.


----------



## user2 (May 8, 2005)

Havent heard of it too....


----------



## lingcious (May 8, 2005)

hi there,

studio perfect spf15 is asia exclusive, if u need help purchasing it just page me, i can help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





although its made in japan, it's cheaper in singapore due to the high yen.

it's availible in Japan, Singapore, HK, Malaysia afaik, 

HTH!


----------



## Sanne (May 8, 2005)

is it LE in asia or is it a permanent item?


----------



## lingcious (May 8, 2005)

hihi

it's permanant afaik, 

we also have a new foundation called the mac lightful protective spf20pa+ 2-way foundation , which is also made in japan


----------



## user2 (May 8, 2005)

ui....the lightful thing sounds great...can I compare it to the Moistureblend foundation...and do you know the price?


----------



## lingcious (May 8, 2005)

hihi

studio perfect spf15pa++ is a powder foundation===>powder foundation very different feel as compared to studio fix, and doesn't cause break outs due to the different formulation coverage wise, medium SGD14 for case, SGD54 for refill


Lightful protective spf20pa+===> 2-way foundation which u can use wet or dry, also much smoother then studio fix, again a different formulation all together coverage wise, sheer-medium  retails SGD14 for case SGD60 for refill

Both compared with moistureblend they are very different, i'd say moistureblend is comparable to studio tech but better, however the two above are powder forms,so it does differ quite abit

www.xe.com for conversions

note: the prices are very high as compared to studio fix, as it's both made in japan 

HTH!


----------



## Gracie55 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Lingcious,

  	I wonder if you might help me buy some Studio perfect SP15.

  	Many thanks


----------

